# New to Forum



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi there. I am new to this forum. I live in the south of Portugal, but am in the process of buying a ruin to renovate in central portugal. So far I am in the process of putting the measurements on paper! The project is mine, with my husband planning to enjoy the results and have some input! I have had some experience in my previous life in issues to do with buildings, regulations, budgeting, overseeing, etc. But this time it is to be a labour of love!!!! Well, the labour part I will leave to the healthy men around the village. Is there anyone out there who would be willing to discuss approx costs with me. For example, replacing a schist roof (the chestnut beams, insulation, tiling, etc...windows...replacing lintels, etc.etc.etc.


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*renovation*

Hi i am in the same situation as you send me your e-mail and i can give you some information that was given to me and it helped a great deal diane


----------



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

[How to I send my email, without making it public?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Make a few more posts and your account will be fully activated and allow you to send pm's.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Welcome to the forum.
Good luck with your project, we have just spent a long time rebuilding our place, things take a lot longer and cost more than you budget for, when rebuilding old properties, so be prepared for the challenges ahead,

some before and after pics of our project.


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*diane*

Hi again her is my email [email protected] diane


----------



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for that tip....now what does pm mean?


----------



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi there,
I lived in Hamilton and Peebles a long time ago! Where did you live? I am compiling my questions and will ask just a few at a time! But I appreciate your comments about costs and time. Having worked (in my previous world!) for 15 years as an accountant, not in a practice, but in industry, has given me a hard edge about budgets and costings. By default I got involved as a project manager of a large office block we were building, because very early on I saw that we were being ripped off!! So I had a fast learning curve.


----------



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Diane,
Can you check your email again. It bounced back to me as address unknown. Thanks
Maoiliosa


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

*diane*

Hi Maoiliosa sorry forgot my own e mail 

[email protected] got it right this time haha


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Diane1 said:


> Hi Maoiliosa sorry forgot my own e mail
> 
> [email protected] got it right this time haha


Just a note of caution. Do NOT put your full email address on the site. There are web crawlers out there that trawl the internet for email addresses. So, do it this way and you should be (?) ok. myname AT somepace.com . I was advised about this on another forum, and I DID get some spam untill I changed it. So be carefull. 
And good luck with your progect.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"Good advice by Mickybob! Only ever give your e-mail address by pm
ie (private message) Also be careful if you are looking for trades people on line.
There are a lot of scam merchants out there who would be happy to pose as
helpful new friends and builders and to relieve you of your cash.

Make sure that you only use registered builders etc and get several
different quotes for any work that you need to get done. Also get them to show
you examples of their work before engaging any of them.


:eyebrows:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Email harvesters*

Diana 

Their are programs that harvest email address's for spammers. do not post you email address if you don't want spam. 

If you get an email and you do not know who it's from DO NOT OPEN IT, if you do then the email can tell the sender your email address is active or it can contain a virus. 

If you use Ubuntu Linux like i do i am safe from any known virus or hackers.

Peterfc the 666 man


----------



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Mbob...yes I agree with you. That is why I said to Diane that I wouldnt put my email on a public forum. I recently just took on board that crime is now different, identify theft, cyberspace theft. So I bought a paper shredder, every piece of personal paper goes through that...just have a look at the amazon and other online shop receipts! It is scary to see the amount of personal info thats on them!! I have even stopped using my grandsons name and birthday for EVERY password, and now change them all regularly!!!!


----------

